# Insignia NS-42P650A11



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

Our samsung 30" slimfit tube tv developed a rolling line in the picture on all inputs, the replacement circuit board did not even power up so they decided to replace our tv.


the sales clerk looked up our tv and said that the equivalent replacement was a samsung 32" lcd for 499.
I asked if since the Insignia plasma was in that same price range if we could get that instead, they said yes, and we had $50 left over to reapply towards the service contract.

We picked up this insignia 

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Insigni...HDTV/9748831.p?skuId=9748831&id=1218166511573

as a replacement. It is a rebadged samsung, the base, the body, the serial number sticker, the remote and the menu system are all samsung.

30" to 42" is a huge change. 

I love this tv, it weighs about 1/4 th what the old tube tv did.

The picture is great, nice and sharp, I will probably brighten it up a bit after it is broken in properly.

Our cable signal sucks at times so there is alot of noise in the picture on some channels. Fox news, HD theater, Speed, all look great. I have been watching auto racing to enjoy the vividnes of the colors, everything is true to its color, and there is no motion blur. I can't wait till football season.

We watched the Bluray of couples retreat and I love the tropical scenery. So beautiful on this T.V. 

I have heard about some T.V.s kind of giving skin a smoothed look, like they have clay smeared on their face, it lacks the pore detail. I notice that a bit in some really close up shots but its not horrible. 

I have been playing COD World at War on my 360 (hooked up through the component input)

I love gaming on this big of a screen, I can see so much more. The game looks as it should, and I can leave the ingame brightness adjustment's at a normal level and still see everything as it should be.

For the under $500 price point this is the best T.V. out there.

I may post more thoughts over the next few days as I play with it more.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Your link didn't work.:sad2:


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

here is the link from insignias site 

http://insigniaproducts.com/products/televisions/NS-42P650A11.html

I'm watching terminator salvation and I am very impressed. Great shadow detail, black level. very happy with this.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

I've been playing with the settings abit more...I love this tv...I honestly think this tv is the best value out there.


----------

